# Avatar 2: Kinostart verschoben



## CarolaHo (22. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: Kinostart verschoben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avatar 2: Kinostart verschoben


----------



## Sanador (22. Januar 2016)

Das ist nun mal das Dilemma von "Avatar".
Wie soll ein Nachfolger zu einem Film gestaltet werden, der überwiegend durch ein Gimmick (3D) so erfolgreich wurde?
Außerdem ist es für die Produzenten ein wahnsinniger Druck einen würdigen Sequel zum erfolgreichsten Film aller Zeiten (ohne Inflation) zu kreieren.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal das Dilemma von "Avatar".
> Wie soll ein Nachfolger zu einem Film gestaltet werden, der überwiegend durch ein Gimmick (3D) so erfolgreich wurde?
> Außerdem ist es für die Produzenten ein wahnsinniger Druck einen würdigen Sequel zum erfolgreichsten Film aller Zeiten (ohne Inflation) zu kreieren.



Star Wars hatte die gleiche Hintergrundgeschichte und es ist eh so nen Dune im Jungle, dass dann noch so nen schlechter Kinderfilm kopiert hat
vielleicht nehmen die ja dieses mal Der Herrscher des Wüstenplaneten als Vorlage


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Star Wars hatte die gleiche Hintergrundgeschichte und es ist eh so nen Dune im Jungle, dass dann noch so nen schlechter Kinderfilm kopiert hat
> vielleicht nehmen die ja dieses mal Der Herrscher des Wüstenplaneten als Vorlage



 Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.



Ich glaube er hat sich verlaufen  ;D


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2016)

Kinders
auch wenn ihr gerne nicht nachdenkt und Dinge nachplappert wie das Avatar die Story von Pocahontas kopiert hätte, strengt euch mal an, auch wenn das Kopfaua gibt, müsst ihr heute mal durch:
Das Brilliante dabei ist: Avatar hat die gleiche Story wie Dune und man kann genaue Parrallelen ziehen und nicht nur so halbgare
Warum? Weil Avatar, Dune und Star Wars auf der Heldenreise aufbauen


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Kinders
> auch wenn ihr gerne nicht nachdenkt und Dinge nachplappert wie das Avatar die Story von Pocahontas kopiert hätte, strengt euch mal an, auch wenn das Kopfaua gibt, müsst ihr heute mal durch:
> Das Brilliante dabei ist: Avatar hat die gleiche Story wie Dune und man kann genaue Parrallelen ziehen und nicht nur so halbgare
> Warum? Weil Avatar, Dune und Star Wars auf der Heldenreise aufbauen



Sag mal, Du vermagst Dich doch sonst auch verständlich auszudrücken - wieso geht das heute nur mit (sehr viel) Mühe und Not? Ich wüsste z.B. nicht, wer in diesem Thread irgendwas von Pocahontas gepostet hätte - und Yoda-Speech (z.B. "ihr gerne nicht nachdenkt") ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich. Und Avatar soll die gleiche Story wie Dune haben??? Den Vergleich höre ich heute tatsächlich zum ersten mal, aber bitte, kläre mich mal diesbezüglich im Detail auf - wenn Du das in verständlichem Deutsch hinkriegst. Und - nein, Heldenreise reicht nicht - das wäre wie wenn man sagt, dass ein Golf GTI und ein Formel 1 Ferrari Autos sind...


----------

